# Spongy floor



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Have just discovered a very small area of the floor at the rear of my MH is spongy. I immediately resealed the entire van with Sikaflex to prevent any further water penetration, but am not sure what I can do about the floor. It is really only a small area on both sides ( approx 6" x 6") just inside the rear hatch where the body meets the floor. Is there anyway of treating this without major dismantling? 

Cheers.

MickC


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mick,

There are two reasons AFAIK that a floor goes spongy.

1. Water ingress, in this case the only cure is to either repair or replace the floor. On my Previous van (mobilvetta) the entire rear portion of the floor became waterlogged due to a faulty exterior locker and had to be replaced (under warranty thank god)

2. Delamination of the floor, this is where the layers part company due to dodgy glue (similar to plywood), there is a method of injecting a sealant or glue to overcome this problem but it's a specialist job, a good dealership should be able to explain whats involved.

If you're still under warranty, get back to the supplying dealer tout suite. If not, its still worth trying to get a proportion of the repairs paid by the manufacturers depending on how old the van is, goodwill i think they call it.

Although its not all good news i hope this helps (and a belated welcome to the site!)

pete.


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete. 

My van is a '94 Elnagh Magnum so I am out of luck getting someone else to do it, and pay for it. 
Although it feels spongy I cannot, thankfully, make too much of a dent in the dodgy area by pressing hard with my thumb. My real fear was of it spreading but hopefully with resealing all the external joints no more water will get in. I'll just keep an eye on it and mark the affected area for erference. 
I suppose that's the problem with old vans - something always comes up - just like an old house, and almost as expensive to repair. Its a fine bus otherwise. 

Cheers.

Mick


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

An Isssue of Motorhome Monthly (October 2001) contains a comprehensive guide on how to carry out ths kind of repair, a phone call to the publishers may help you...

Regards M&D


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Thanks M&D,

Followed up on your advice got the phone number from their web site and will order a back issue - hope they still have one available.

Cheers.

MickC


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi found this on ebay for repairing delaminated floor, worth a look £22

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4527530567&ssPageName=MERC_VI

Eddie


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hiya Mick,
Tackling a delamination job is very involved, & not for the faint hearted. Had my van for a year now, &what the dealer said at the time" all old vans creak!", has resulted in my van floor being completely redone by a ncc approved shop, while in for a habitation service. If you've recently bought your van from a dealer, I'd go back & start shouting.
good luck Creaky


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We once had a caravan done, and whilst it was no big deal for the NCC approved workshop that did it would have been sure I had covered all the area had I done it myself


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rapido, Creaky and Dodger.

If the problem was caused, as I think it was, by water ingress would your answers apply, or would removing the spongy area and replacing with/ inserting a new piece of flooring and reinforcing the rear section with a new piece say 12" deep X the full width of the floor from underneath be an option. 
As it seems to be only a small area on both sides I would hate to have to replace the whole floor and as I bought it privately I have no comeback - caveat emptor - I would love to strangle Caveat whoever he is!!! Long term what would be my problem if I left it alone? 
I have seen what serious water damage did to a a friends van and what he had to do, he's a bit of a genius, scares me to death. In his case he removed the complete rear section of the van to get at and replace the damaged section of floor!

Cheers.

MickC


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

They wouldnt replace floor it was the "normal" type of delamination, they just inject and it really does work.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

you can try with a humidity tester to see how large the dammage is. 
Mh dealer use those tester with 2 pins or a model without, but last one can detected humidity 4 cm deep...


ciao and good luck...

leduc


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks.

I will get my hands on a humidity tester and re-assess the damaged area.

Cheers.

MickC


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I forget something about the humidity tester:

a value between 7 and 15 % max. humidity is normal, above is ...wet
ciao,

leduc


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Entschuldigung bitte. Ich habe auch bissien deutsch.

Many thanks Leduc. Your english is better than my german.

Mick.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Mick,

Je parle également la langue française, presque aussi bien que ma propre langue, l´allemand...

With english I have more difficult to write and to read, espacielly about technical expressions...

Bonne soirée et einen schönen Abend...

ciao,

duc ( leduc for this forum...)


----------

